# 5.11 Conceal and Carry Shirt



## CMaki (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey all,

So I don't have my conceal and carry permit yet, however, I am going to be taking a class shortly. I wanted to get used to carrying a gun around my place before I go out in public. Since I have a 226 in .40, carrying on the belt presents some challenges. I decided to pick up a 5.11 tactical shirt a few weeks ago, and must say I love it. The V-neck looks like a normal shirt underneath a zip-up, and perfectly hides the weapon. The straps that support it make the gun comfortable to wear all day, and easy to access. I'd highly recommend this for anyone who wants to easily conceal a decent-sized pistol without much effort. Has anyone else tried these, with similar or different results?


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm curious. They say "compact" How big is "compact"? I'm wondering about an all steel Commander .45.


----------



## kerrycork (Jan 9, 2012)

Compact for me can be a 4in. 1911 which I carry often, I'm not a big person but I can hide it well so thats my idea of compact.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Well well, a 4" would be my Kimber Pro Carry II HD, or Wilson Professional, I may just have to give this a try, thanks for the tip.


----------

